# Live food by post



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

I went to my local pet shop today to get some mealworms and start gut loading them for next week when I get my leopard geckos, but they were out of stock the usually get deliveries Friday afternoons but I'm considering being online instead anyone buy online and can you recommend any places?
Thanks 
Nik


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Nikster199 said:


> I went to my local pet shop today to get some mealworms and start gut loading them for next week when I get my leopard geckos, but they were out of stock the usually get deliveries Friday afternoons but I'm considering being online instead anyone buy online and can you recommend any places?
> Thanks
> Nik



There is a whole host of sites you could use I am currently using Livefoods Direct and I really can't fault them, but there are many others out there. To be honest the best for price, as I know that is most people's main concern, really comes down to what and how much you want.

Livefoods Direct

Livefoods 4 U

Livefoods By Post

Livefoods UK

Livefood Warehouse

Rick's Livefood


This is just a few of the sites out there to give you some ideas. Just search livefood in google and many more will pop up. You could also try shop websites and Ebay.



Gavin.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have used ricks live food many times and have been happy with the products and service every time. I also find they have quite good prices for the food and delivery


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> There is a whole host of sites you could use I am currently using Livefoods Direct and I really can't fault them, but there are many others out there. To be honest the best for price, as I know that is most people's main concern, really comes down to what and how much you want.
> 
> Livefoods Direct
> 
> ...



Hi
Thanks I just bought some small mealworms from a [email protected] near my work it was £2.50 for a tub, my local shop it cheaper but I guess I had to cause I'm gonna pick up my gecko on Tuesday. I was looking at livefoodsdirect but just thought I'd check what everyone's recommends first. I'll probably start breeding my own soon anyway.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

You should definitely start breeding mealworms if you are going to have geckos. I have two leopard geckos and an African fat tail and I started breeding mealworms before I got my first one and now I only buy one tub of mealworms a year just to bump up the amount I have for breeding


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> You should definitely start breeding mealworms if you are going to have geckos. I have two leopard geckos and an African fat tail and I started breeding mealworms before I got my first one and now I only buy one tub of mealworms a year just to bump up the amount I have for breeding


I'll definitely start breeding them, especially cause I plan on starting to breed the geckos (after at least a year) I'll need to breed a fair about of mealies


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

If you want one tub go local. If you want bulk, go online. We use livefooddirect and have been very happy.


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

I currently have a BTS and bosc monitor (amongst other lodgers) both of which consume locusts, mealworms, dubia and Turkistan roaches - thankfully I have found it a lot easier to breed all but the locusts, I also round up as many garden snails as I can from every one I know, these get purged and frozen, then thawed out as and when needed - certainly helps with the food bill and nice to know where they're food comes from


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

exoticsandtropics said:


> If you want one tub go local. If you want bulk, go online. We use livefooddirect and have been very happy.


I'll probably get bulk and then start properly breeding, I already found one that's changing to a beetle.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

warrensark said:


> I currently have a BTS and bosc monitor (amongst other lodgers) both of which consume locusts, mealworms, dubia and Turkistan roaches - thankfully I have found it a lot easier to breed all but the locusts, I also round up as many garden snails as I can from every one I know, these get purged and frozen, then thawed out as and when needed - certainly helps with the food bill and nice to know where they're food comes from


Il planning on getting a maximum of 6 adult geckos (for now:whistling2 for breeding so I don't need a lot of mealworms really


----------

